# Finally eating veggies



## Aussieguy (Mar 20, 2016)

So I just wanted to share, after long few weeks of wasted veggies RuPaul is finially eat his greens everyday and is loving his pellets. He is still has a little seed but I'm fine with this as he was very late to wean. I still can't flick the kettle on without him wanting a feed


----------



## Stranding (Apr 25, 2016)

It's great isn't it? Mine is the same in just the last week. SO hungry for everything, watches the fridge door opening very closely, snatches the spinach leaves out of my hands, guzzles peas & sweetcorn. Still bit of a very few-veggies girl so trying to introduce a bigger variety. But small beginnings!


----------



## Stine (Feb 15, 2016)

Good to hear! I'm also in the process of trying to get mine to eat veggies. Whole herb leaves in their soaked/sprouted seed are ignored and if I chop the herbs I can't tell if they've eaten some of it  I also tried placing herb stalks in their water (to keep them fresh longer), still no interest. I've been shopping for a batch of 'chop' I'll make for them next week, I hope that'll get them to eat veggies. We'll see. What kind of veggies does your guy like? And how do you serve them for him?


----------



## jaytee (Mar 12, 2015)

Stranding said:


> It's great isn't it? Mine is the same in just the last week. SO hungry for everything, watches the fridge door opening very closely, snatches the spinach leaves out of my hands, guzzles peas & sweetcorn. Still bit of a very few-veggies girl so trying to introduce a bigger variety. But small beginnings!


Aaargh I'm so envious of your progress.....Buddy is still proving VERY 'discerning' about fresh food :001_rolleyes: The only veg he'll happily tuck into is baby corn, and occasionally baby spinach. However, he is enjoying fresh green grass seeds these days (yes, I've been a little lax about weeding the garden borders this spring....) Last year he went crazy for dandelion flowers but this year he's not interested it them at all. And whereas he used to eat the Daily Select premium pellets (but only if they were soaked and softened), he suddenly decided about 2 weeks ago that he wouldn't touch them at all :dunno: I've now ordered some of the canary sized pellets that others have had success with...but they have to come all the way from USA it would seem, so meanwhile birdseed reigns supreme :sad:


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Many congratulations on getting RuPaul to eat his veggies! Every little budgie needs a balanced diet of pellets, seeds, and veggies, so it seems that he's well on his way to maintaining healthy eating habits :2thumbs: 

Great job! :clap:


----------



## Stranding (Apr 25, 2016)

Well, Peta is still only 3 months so it's all trial & error for me. All trial and lots of error :001_rolleyes:

I have been using frozen peas & sweetcorn, giving 10-15 secs in the micro, then allowing them to fully defrost. To this pot, at different times, tried adding raw sugar snaps (chopped small), tiny raw bits of broccoli, raw grated carrot, chopped celery, chopped apple, shredded spinach leaves, fresh parsley, rocket, dill & coriander (yuk to last two!). Fresh tomato and strawberries / blackcurrants etc are really scary! No to peppers & watercress, half-yes to romaine lettuce.

Apart from the delicious spinach, which I now clip to the bars separately, the peas and her favourite sweetcorn, not sure how much she eats of the rest. I've just cooked some sweet potato & waiting for it to cool. Will do the usual start, offer some in my hand which makes her think it's interesting (at least ) but then not sure yet whether to chop it small or mash. Or mash & mix in some millet or coriander seeds. Or...?

As for pellets, I use Harrison's Adult Lifetime Fine (from Northern Parrots in UK) which are tiny thick-disc shapes. After she ignored them in the seed mix, I (sort of) followed the sticky on how to get them to eat pellets.

I crushed them with a rolling pin, at first to fine powder, now to a slightly coarser mix, and sprinkle this on her seeds. Started with a tiny amount, now increased to about a teaspoon, and she accepts it like that. Sometimes add it to commercial egg food, which she loves. Tried not crushing them again, but she went back to leaving them out, so will continue for a while.

Thought about dandelion flowers & grass seeds (but that's just adding more seeds, isn't it?). Wondering about anything else in the garden, but don't want to make any mistakes. Has anyone tried nettle or elder leaves? Lilac flowers will be out soon?

Also tried lettuce & herb leaves in the water & the "bath" (huh!) but no success. Not with the leaves Or the bath...


----------



## jaytee (Mar 12, 2015)

Way to go Aussieguy......it gives me hope  Teeheehee, Ann.... Buddy also finds strawberries and tomatoes utterly terrifying...I thought it might be the red colour, but he's the same with blueberries! I've tried your method with the peas Ann, having seen it in another thread, but so far no success. My lilac shrub is currently flowering and I tried him with it a couple of times but he ignored it completely, and I too was wondering about nettles but haven't tried yet as I want to double-check the list of safe plants. As well as the fruity pellets I've been trying Harrisons high potency fine (couldn't find superfine or mash at the time), which I crush and mix in with his seed ration at every feed, but judging by what's remaining in the dish after he's eaten all the seed I don't think he eats any pellets at all. Unfortunately I was ignorant about budgie nutrition when I was given Buddy, so I didn't start with pellets straight away, and sometimes feel I've missed the boat and he will never convert...but then I'll read something inspiring on TB about the successes of others and it keeps me persevering :thumbup:


----------



## shanebudgie (Feb 5, 2016)

congratulations rupaul.veggies are good for budgies and delicious.now to see if I can have good luck with my Gracie lol.blessings always


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

Awesome. Congrat's....there is nothing more gratifying than watching them eat veggies....


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I'm glad to hear RuPaul is eating his veggies and pellets now! :2thumbs:
He should always receive a ration of a high quality seed mix each day as that is an important part of a budgie's healthy diet.

You can always try sprouting the seeds if you wish. 

http://talkbudgies.com/diet-nutrition/256489-sprouting-seeds-your-budgies.html

Ann and Jan -- 
Please take a look at these links,you may find them helpful:

http://talkbudgies.com/articles-diet-nutrition/345106-edible-flowers-parrots.html

http://talkbudgies.com/diet-nutrition/338818-safe-foods-budgies.html*


----------

